# Merlin's Year in Review....



## JohnnyBandit (Sep 19, 2008)

I can't say just how proud I am of my boy Merlin.

AOM GCH Call Me Work N Some Magic

As of the most recent AKC Top Dog Report he is ranked Number 14th in the Country based on breed points.(which has all events processed through Dec 13th)
... 
Merlin's 2011 Achievements include.
10 Best of Breed Wins
2 Best Opposite Sex 
4 Select Dog
He received his Grand Championship after his May 15th Best of Breed Win. 
Being invited to and competing in the 2011 AKC/Eukanuba National Championship


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Very nice.  Congratulations on a memorable year.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

Congratulations to you and Merlin.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Congrats! I hope this year is at least as good as 2011 was


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice work! That's a big year!


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

Congratulations to you and Merlin! That is a great year.


----------



## Griffon (Jan 29, 2012)

Congratulations Merlin... that's awesome!!


----------

